# Fussy



## Aqua sobriquet (26 Jun 2020)

I bought a few Corydoras a couple of weeks ago so I had to get some supplies. I haven’t seen them eat anything yet but I’m hoping they like at least one of these.  Are there any other dried foods folks have found that Cory’s like?


----------



## hypnogogia (26 Jun 2020)

Vitalis catfish pellets.


----------



## SRP3006 (26 Jun 2020)

They go crazy for bug bites.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (26 Jun 2020)

Thanks both, I’ll have a look!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (26 Jun 2020)

SRP3006 said:


> They go crazy for bug bites.



Bottom Feeder or Tropical?


----------



## SRP3006 (26 Jun 2020)

I have both, they seem to like both but the bottom feeder manages to get past the other fish and shrimp a bit easier.


----------



## alto (26 Jun 2020)

Why not just contact the shop and begin with what they were being fed there

Are you seeing any food response?


----------



## milla (26 Jun 2020)

So bug bites as already mentioned appear to be nearly universally eaten by everything in the tank.

As for other dried food for cories  well here's what i do if i'm going to the effort of not throwing in frozen bloodworm.

I take  Freeze dried bloodworm, tubifex, blackworm, daphnia (or any combination of the above ) soak in alittle water.  Squeeze out  the water whilst mushing together.   Break into pieces squeeze out any remaing water and when dropped in tank they should sink.      Sit back and watch the food fight ensue


But seriously cories not eating try  Live or frozen foods.


----------



## hypnogogia (26 Jun 2020)

milla said:


> But seriously cories not eating try Live or frozen foods.


Indeed.  Mine are also partial to frozen bloodworm.


----------



## MirandaB (26 Jun 2020)

Ebo aquaristik foods I find very good and not found a fish yet that doesn't like them.


----------



## dw1305 (27 Jun 2020)

Hi all, 





milla said:


> But seriously cories not eating try Live or frozen foods.


They really, really like Grindal or Black-worms.

cheers Darrel


----------



## SRP3006 (27 Jun 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, They really, really like Grindal or Black-worms.
> 
> cheers Darrel


I have often thought about culturing grindal worms but I have never cultured anything before @dw1305 are they easy enough to keep alive or is there an easier live food to try first?


----------



## dw1305 (27 Jun 2020)

Hi all, 





SRP3006 said:


> are they easy enough to keep alive or is there an easier live food to try first?


At this time f year the easiest are definitely mosquito larvae, you just need a builders bucket, a handful of grass cutting and a cork. Fill the bucket up with water, add the grass cuttings, put the bucket in the shade, add the cork, wait a week or so, and net out the mosquito larvae . The mosquitoes will find the bucket and the female perches on the cork to lay her eggs. These will remain productive until the autumn, although you may need to add some more grass cuttings. The buckets will also produce blood-worms (another midge larvae), but not in the same amounts. 

Mosquito larvae are a prime food item for most Tetra etc. and even bottom living fish like _Apistogramma_ will chase them up into the water column. 

Micro/Banana worms and Vinegar Eels are very low maintenance cultures, but only suitable for fry and very small fish. Grindal worms are a bit more work, because the cultures tend to <"get mites in them"> and are a bit prone to <"boom and bust">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## SRP3006 (27 Jun 2020)

I will try the mosquito larvae way you have described and see thanks, could there be a issue bringing mosquitos to the garden? I ask because my daughter seems to be particularly enticing for them, I know that they don't come with any dangers in the UK but they can still be rather annoying.


----------



## dw1305 (27 Jun 2020)

Hi all, 





SRP3006 said:


> could there be a issue bringing mosquitos to the garden?


You definitely need to harvest the larvae fairly regularly.  I've found any small puddles of water get mosquito larvae in them as soon as they last a week or so. They only need some dried leaves etc in the water. 

Our mosquitoes don't use permanent ponds, just transitory water bodies (without any permanent inhabitants) so I assume there are plenty of female mosquitoes flying around all the time looking for these temporary nurseries. 

One of the reasons for the spread of mosquito borne diseases in recent years has been the increased frequency of <"discarded car tyres">, the tyres retain water and these puddles are ideal for the mosquitoes that spread Zika, Dengue, West Nile Virus, Malaria etc.

cheers Darrel


----------



## SRP3006 (27 Jun 2020)

Thank you Darrel, I'll give it a go.
@Aqua sobriquet sorry for hijacking your thread.


----------



## jameson_uk (28 Jun 2020)

I have found at various times my Sterbai Cory are reluctant to come out and eat. They have survived four years and seen OK. I have found that feeding them around lights out seems to help and also try a different corner to other feeders.

What size group do you have and what tank mates do they have?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (28 Jun 2020)

SRP3006 said:


> Thank you Darrel, I'll give it a go.
> @Aqua sobriquet sorry for hijacking your thread.



No problem, lots of useful info from Darrel once again!


----------

